# carb ajustment



## dynamark (Sep 20, 2005)

I just cleaned my flo jet carb on a 12.5 b&s.
How should i adjust the carb before trying to start it?
thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not unless you messed with the adjustment needles.....if it has any? if it does they should've been removed prior to cleaning, and installed all the way in snug, not tight, then backed out 1.5 turns to get it going, then fine tune when warmed up and running, you should be able to throttle it up without it lagging much.


----------

